# I got the blues



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Fished the hrbt last night and got my fill of blues . Also loaded up with monster croaker that were near 2 pounds......just thought i would share.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

what the hell happend to you and us going out today1? hmu bro


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Couldnt get the truck....ole lady needed it...sorry bro


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BLOWFISH said:


> Couldnt get the truck....ole lady needed it...sorry bro


What, only 1 vehicle between the 2 of you? LOL


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

its cool i understand that. we need to get a truck so we can go out whenever


----------

